# New Allez Comp



## Welshboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Hello Team Specialized. After months of agonising over a new bike I've struck lucky and managed to buy a brand new 2004 Allez Comp frameset with Pave carbon seatpost which I'm going to build up with a Centaur and Chorus mix. The reviews on this website helped me decide - Thanks!

One came up for sale in our UK national cycling magazine (Cycling Weekly) in a classified advertisement and I had to make a 280 mile round trip, emptying my ATM account to get the necessary £400 ($600?). But it's worth it, it looks a real beauty. I'll probably take a few weeks to build it as I'm not in a rush but I'll try to get a picture posted when it's all built up. I'm currently riding a Campified Trek 1200 which is OK but doesn't have the wow factor in the looks department like the Allez Comp does.

In the meantime what do you reckon on the Pave carbon seatpost? Is it a gimmick or does it help soften the ride.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Are you talking about the Allez Comp in Cro-Moly or the Aluminium one? I'm building up an Allez Comp Cro-Moly right now. I can't wait to get it done, it's gonna be a blast.


----------



## Welshboy (Jan 14, 2002)

It's the aluminium version. The steel one isn't available here in the UK.


----------



## bigriderblack (Jan 27, 2004)

Welshboy said:


> It's the aluminium version. The steel one isn't available here in the UK.


You are going to love this bike Welshboy - I bought my comp in January and have put over 800 miles on it so far - Not only does it look cool but you will be surprised out how smooth it rides - if your buying a Specialized you already know that it is an aggresive racing style bike - you will not be dissapointed - climbs like a goat and sprints like cheetah - as far as the pave post goes - font know if its better but it does smooth the road out a bit

Well done - have fun - ride hard !!


----------

